

Your files aren't safe on Soundcloud - jwmoz
http://blog.jmoz.co.uk/download-soundcloud-mp3

======
udp
Well, what do you expect? DRM?

Whatever SoundCloud do isn't going to prevent someone from firing up Audacity
to record their loopback audio device.

------
Doublon
What a news... PS: and the same applies to Spotify or YouTube or every other
streaming websites.

------
antihero
Why the fuck would you make a post about this? It's currently an insignificant
problem because everyone doesn't know about it so Soundcloud turn a blind eye
to it. If you tell everyone how to do this, they'll be forced to implement DRM
or some garbage because you couldn't keep your fucking mouth shut/wanted ad
money or something.

Please take this down. You're basically fucking over what is essentially an
honour system.

------
splatzone
Was anyone ever really under the impression that Soundcloud was immune to this
kind of ripping?

The DJs/producers I know who put their mixes on Soundcloud do it for the
exposure and to possibly get some sales out of it from fans. It's generally
accepted that some people just won't pay, and there's nothing that can really
be done about that.

------
meatsock
soundcloud is not claiming to be 'safe', and if you are hosting sound files on
a public website with any illusion that they are not going to wind up with
whoever wants them you're mistaken. even if the method detailed in this
article did not work, you could still just record the output of your
soundcard.

